# Pleco Paradise



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Thankyou for the heads - up... many folks love their plec's roud:


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

Meh,

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=4256&highlight=chomp


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Good luck with the new site!

Mike


----------

